# Wolfenstein. zu hohe Auflösung!?



## Dada-Schatz (24. August 2009)

*Wolfenstein. zu hohe Auflösung!?*

Hallo! 
Wenn ich Wolfenstein starte läuft das Spiel zwar (Musik und Sound läuft), aber mein Monitor sagt mir "out auf Range", die Auflöung ist also zu hoch eingestellt. Jetzt ist es (natürlich) schwer, die Grafikeinstellungen zu ändern, wenn man nix sieht,gell!?
Hat jemand einen Tipp?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Rage1988 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Wolfenstein. zu hohe Auflösung!?*

Config suchen und löschen


----------



## ziegenbock (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wolfenstein. zu hohe Auflösung!?*

das spiel löschen und neu installieren.


----------



## Dada-Schatz (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wolfenstein. zu hohe Auflösung!?*

Hat leider nicht geklappt


----------



## lancelotti (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wolfenstein. zu hohe Auflösung!?*

Hallo

Welches Betriebssystem hast du ??

Bei Vista und win7 steht die Config-Datei unter "C:\Users\Dein-name\AppData\Local\id Software\WolfSP\base", und nennt sich wolf.cfg.

Diese mit einem Texteditor öffnen und unter "seta r_customHeight "
seta r_customWidth " die gewünste Auflösung reinschreiben.

Fertig

Da hilft auch keine neuinstallation da beim Deinstallieren diese Datei nicht mit gelöscht wird.

Könntest auch einfach versuchen die Datei zu löschen und hoffen das bei Spielstart ne neue erstellt wird.
Vorher die Datei aber sichern.

MfG
lancelotti


----------



## Dada-Schatz (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wolfenstein. zu hohe Auflösung!?*

Hi !
Hab erstmal vielen Dank!
Ich habe Windows XP Sp3.
Die wolf.cfg finde ich da leider nicht... 
Neuer Grafiktreiber hat auch nichts gebracht...
>


----------



## lancelotti (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wolfenstein. zu hohe Auflösung!?*

Hallo

Schau ma in den eigenen Dateien nach ich kann zu Win xp leider nichts genaueres sage da ich es nicht mehr Installiert habe.
Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand mit XP Nachschauen wo die wolf.cfg zu finden ist.

MfG
lancelotti

PS.: Such die wolf.cfg mal auf deinem Laufwerk c:


----------



## Alexander0673 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wolfenstein. zu hohe Auflösung!?*

hallo

ich hab mal wolf.cfg bei mir eingegeben zum suchen leider nix gefunden.
benutze auch xp sp3 bei mir gehts aber,möglicher weise liegt es an deinem Monitor,der die auflösung nicht unterstützt.
bie mir ist es 1600x1200 ca.Frag einfach mal einen Freund oder Bekanten ob du sein monior kurz haben kannst

Mfg Alex


----------



## lancelotti (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wolfenstein. zu hohe Auflösung!?*

Hallo

Beim Suchen auch die Häkchen bei Versteckte und Systemdateien einbeziehen gemacht??

MfG
lancelotti


----------



## Cellborn (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wolfenstein. zu hohe Auflösung!?*

Hatte die Datei auch letztens gesucht und festgestellt, dass sie über die Suchfunktion nicht zu finden ist, ohne den Haken zu setzen. Das spielte auch keine Rolle, dass ich die Ordner in der Ansicht auf sichtbar eingestellt hatte.

Die Datei findest du unter folgendem Pfad:


> C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\USER\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\id Software\WolfSP\base


Fragt mich nicht was die Datei in den Lokale Einstellungen zu suchen hat, denn egal bei welchen anderen Spiel befinden sich die Dateien aus meiner Erfahrung schlicht im Oberordner Anwendungsdaten.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

mfg
Cell


----------



## cybersoul42 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Wolfenstein. zu hohe Auflösung!?*

@ Cell bei mir existiert der Pfad den du geschrieben hast überhaupt nich oO Was mach ihcn jetz bin voll überfragt >.<


----------



## HanFred (1. September 2009)

*AW: Wolfenstein. zu hohe Auflösung!?*



cybersoul42 schrieb:


> @ Cell bei mir existiert der Pfad den du geschrieben hast überhaupt nich oO Was mach ihcn jetz bin voll überfragt >.<


   siehe beitrag gleich darüber. es ist ein versteckter systemordner, weshalb man erst in den ordneroptionen selbige anzeigen lassen muss (häkchen entfernen bei "versteckte systemdateien ausblenden" o.ä.).


----------

